# Ferrets shots



## jenny123 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi everyone ive just joined and i would love it if anyone could help me with my question.
I have three ferrets two boys and a girl and they are now a year and a half, i havent had them that long but they havent had any of their shots, from rabies or distemper and i know that they would usually get them when they are young but i was just wondering can they have them now that they are fully grown or is it too late? 

thank you i would appricate any answers


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Rabies isn't a regular vaccination in the uk for ferrets.
They could have CD vacs. Some ferret owners have it done, some don't. Read, research and the choice is yours


----------



## jenny123 (Jun 16, 2011)

oh okay, thanks for the answer


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

Personally, I do not vaccinate my ferrets any more. I used to, and I did this when they were adult (as all of my fuzz butts are rescues) but as they never leave my garden I don't see the point. But as stated, it is entirely up to you


----------

